# impulse betta shopping ...



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

next i want a pink one :O) maybe a girl next time ...






(tank, sand, and plants, all from forum members :O)


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats a very nice looking halfmoon betta.Interesting colour pattern on him, never seen that before.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow I love his fins. He is a beauty. Be careful buying pink ones. When I got Fenwick he was pink now he is blue.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

that is funny, i have a white half moon who is changing to pink and blue ... weird :O)


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish, can't blame you for snapping that one up! Where is he from?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

i got him at noahs pet ark on broadway at macdonald ... just wanted some simple worms and algae wafers and i came home with this guy too ... he is so different from my other betta :O)


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

he looks like a marble.. you should expect him to start changing colors soon


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Beautiful fish! I'd totally scoop him up too if I were you!


----------

